# Help on progesterone results



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was 3dpo and my results came back at 13.7 is that normal? It was actually day 12 of my cycle yet progesterone results on day 21 said in tge thirties. Im confused? Clinic wanted me to do progesterone after ovulation kit wasvat peak which i did but its low. I really dont understand

HELP!!!!


----------



## buttoneyes (May 21, 2011)

Hi Sarah  

I had my progesterone levels checked on cycle day 23 

My first result was 18, second result 23. The doctor said this showed I hadn't ovulated because in order to show ovulation your levels need to be around 30 or more.

I was then prescribed 50mg clomid and again had bloods checked cycle day 23 and they came back as 116 which was really good.

So if you have your bloods done around cycle days 20+ and your levels are 30 or above this shows that you have ovulated.

As for having bloods done cycle day 12 I'm afraid I can't comment as I always had mine done day 23.

Hope that helped a little   sorry if it didn't !


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Sarah, 

I had my bloods taken on day 21 - my first result came back at <5 on 50mg which showed i didn't ov. 

last month, I had a scan on day 11 which showed I was about to OV - then bloods on day 21 came back at 83. So it shows I OV. My Dr doesn't recommend the test sticks but everyone is different. I have been monitoring my temps which have been more effective.

L


----------

